# Which Orlando Resort



## DGTX (Feb 17, 2009)

We will taking our 4 year old granddaughter to Orlando next June.  I can get a 2 bedroom at Orange Lake - East Village, Vistana, or Silver Lake.  We will be spending time at the resort in addition to Disney so want one with good activities for her age.  I also want my best chance at getted a new or refurbished unit.  Thanks.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can't speak to Vistana or Silver Lake, but stayed at OLCC - East Village in Nov of 2007.  Had a very nice 2 bdr in one of the high rises.  There was plenty to do at the resort when I was there and since then I think they have finished the contruction that was supposed to redo all of the West Village Clubhouse which was supposed to add a lot more activities.  Was only a 10-15 drive from Disney.  I was concerned by a lot of the review of OLCC but I enjoyed it quite a bit.  

Devin


----------



## Arb (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vacation Village at Parkway*

I'd like to travel the same time, and I'm considering the same resorts plus this one!
Hope to get some good responses.


----------



## Dublin 4 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vistana*

Definately out of those offered I would chose Vistana. 
Orange lake is very popular but found it too far out 192 and disliked the heavy selling.Huge resort .
We requested and got a refurbished unit in Fountains and it was fabulous.Great position, close to Disney, outlet Malls and a great selection of restaurants Only sorry that they operate the1 in 4 rule as would love to stay here every year. 
Another great favourite, if offered, is Cypress pointe


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2009)

*Cypress Pointe Is Outstanding.*




Dublin 4 said:


> Another great favourite, if offered, is Cypress pointe


For sure -- both phases, the original as well as the (slightly) newer Phase Two right across the street. 

We like'm so well that we bought Floating Diamond 3BR lock-offs at both phases -- every year at Phase Two & EEY at Phase One. 

The 2 phases combined are way smaller than Orange Lake or Vistana Orlando or Vacation Village At Parkway -- raising the possibility that a Cypress Pointe exchange could be harder to get than an exchange into 1 of the others. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 3 day company trip to Orlando July 26th to 29th. I was thinking about trading for a week in Orlando checking in on July 25th so I could go a day early or stay a couple of days after the meeting. I don't have a great trader deposited at the moment so I am not sure if any Disney is available or if any would be available if I deposited one of my good traders. I went to Orange Lake 2 years ago and so I can't trade back in there for at least another year. So my question is, what resort would you pick if you had your choice of any in the area.

I can fill in virtually everyone's first choice, Disney. Please fill in the rest of your choices. Thanks,
Tom

1. Any Disney resort

2.

3.

4.

5.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2009)

RCI only, or II as well?


----------



## tombo (Feb 18, 2009)

bnoble said:


> RCI only, or II as well?




RCI only. Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2009)

*Last Call & Instant Exchange.*




tombo said:


> I was thinking about trading for a week in Orlando checking in on July 25th so I could go a day early or stay a couple of days after the meeting.


Shux, play your cards right via _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ & you might be able to get an outstanding Orlando timeshare week without trading away any of your banked timeshare weeks. 

I don't think I've ever _not_ seen Vacation Village At Parkway offered on _Last Call_ -- although maybe July is different, I don't know. 

The reason it shows up so often on _Last Call_, I'm guessing, is that Vacation Village At Parkway is humongous as it is, with more units & more buildings going up all the time. 

Vacation Village At Parkway never comes up on _Instant Exchange_, however, because it's a points timeshare & _Instant Exchange_ only works for points-based exchanges into weeks timeshares -- might even be viewed as a form of _Raiding The Weeks Inventory_, except that _Instant Exchange_ is only good for the leftover dogs & cats that can be snagged that way 45 days or sooner before check-in. 

So you could go for a sure thing & make your straight-ahead Orlando exchange right away. 

Or if you're a gambler, you could hold off till 45 days before you plan on showing up & then see what you can get via _Last Call_ &_ Instant Exchange_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Feb 18, 2009)

If July is like March RCI Last Calls will be slim to none. I just checked last calls and there is not a single Florida resort listed for the next 45 days. I think I might go ahead and confirm a exchange at a resort I like when it comes available.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 18, 2009)

DGTX said:


> We will taking our 4 year old granddaughter to Orlando next June.  I can get a 2 bedroom at Orange Lake - East Village, Vistana, or Silver Lake.  We will be spending time at the resort in addition to Disney so want one with good activities for her age.  I also want my best chance at getted a new or refurbished unit.  Thanks.



guess you can't get any of the DVC units - right?

orange lake is big
which Vistana =- Sheraton Vistana Resort or Sheraton Vistana Village

silver lake seems to be selling too.

are you sure you are not seeing HGVC - hilton grand vacation club at seaworld or International drive  or Wynham Bonnett Creek - either would work.

Cypress Pointe is nice - but not sure about activities for her age group.

Silver Lake is much closer to WDW than either Orange Lake or Sheraton Vistana so might go with it. but sometimes it a bad review.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2009)

*Cypress Pointe Kid Activities, Etc.*




spiceycat said:


> Cypress Pointe is nice - but not sure about activities for her age group.


Click here for the Cypress Pointe activities schedule, including kid activities. 

Everybody staying at Phase One gets to use all the amenities & facilities, etc., of Phase Two & vice versa.  That goes for the on-site resort activities schedule as well. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lprstn (Feb 18, 2009)

*I've stayed at them all and Orange Lake had more to do...*

I suggest Orange Lake...Why?

They had lots of activities (all cost something though)

We were there for 4 days while my DH had to go home for work and this is what we did...

- Played at the beach
- Went to an onsite Luau
- Played in the splash park
- Played volleyball in the sand
- Rented a speed boat
- Played putt putt and golf


The little beach was a winner with my kids ... although the beach looks out to a trailer park


----------



## Nancy (Feb 18, 2009)

*East Village*

We stayed at OL East Village last summer and our unit was NOT Gold Crown or even close.  I also stayed at V V at Parkway and the unit was much much nicer than OL.  As for things for a 4 year old to do, my grands are happy with a nice pool with a shallow end for smaller kids.  We stayed at OL East Village 4 years before and had a very nice unit.  Just depends on where in the remodel phase yours is located.

Nancy


----------



## Daverock (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

Here is my 2cents worth.  

I have 3 grandkids ages 3,5 & 7.  I have toured most of the better known ts here including olcc.  Orange lake is huge and spread out.  My suggestion is Vistana.  Most of the units have been refurbished.  It is kid friendly, not being so spread out and you can easily walk from one section to another.  They provide many child activities and the cascades pool has a waterfall and sprinklers going that the kids love and there is a section where the water is not deep.  My daughter went every other day to Disney and stayed at the resort the other days because of all the activities for the kids.  Is also close to Disney and downtown Disney which your granddaugher will love.

Good luck

Dave

Dave


----------



## bnoble (Feb 19, 2009)

tombo: I think my other "wannastays" after the Disney's are:

Bonnet Creek
The HGVCs
The three Marriotts (rare in RCI)
Houses at Summer Bay (way out there, but private pool.)

A step down from those, remembering that I'm usually there to visit The Rat (so, location matters):

Silver Lake (either section)
VV @ Parkway
the Cypress Pointes
Vistana


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 19, 2009)

DGTX said:


> We will taking our 4 year old granddaughter to Orlando next June.  I can get a 2 bedroom at Orange Lake - East Village, Vistana, or Silver Lake.  We will be spending time at the resort in addition to Disney so want one with good activities for her age.  I also want my best chance at getted a new or refurbished unit.  Thanks.



of those three would go with Vistana (assuming you are talking about Sheraton Vistana Resort)

guess Cypress Pointe was not available - if it is would go with it - see Alan information.


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2009)

bnoble said:


> tombo: I think my other "wannastays" after the Disney's are:
> 
> Bonnet Creek
> The HGVCs
> ...



Thanks. I am there for 2 or 3 days of Seaworld, Busch Gardens, and maybe a water park. The rest is relaxing at the resort. So location is not that important, the resort pools and amenities are my main concern on this trip. I will either be with wife only or with wife and a college aged son.

Without depositing a good trader that I am trying to rent, I can see VV at Parkway, Vistana, Barefootn in the keys,Celebration World resort, Driftwood worldgate,Summer Bay Resort,Silver Lake, Lifetime of Vactions at Grand Lake, and a lot of non rated resorts. I don't have any of your top picks, but is Summer Bay resort great, or just the Houses at Summer Bay? Which sounds good out of my available resorts?


By the way,I do have a good trader deposited looking for nothing but Disney, but I won't waste that trade on anything but Disney (I would like to see what all the excitement is about). I could have gotten several Disneys with that trade, but none on the sepcific dates I need. I told RCI not to call me again unless it is for those specific check-in dates.

Thanks for the advice everyone,

Tom


----------



## DGTX (Feb 19, 2009)

*Took Vistana*

Thanks to all.  I went with Sheraton Vistana.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 19, 2009)

tombo said:


> Thanks. I am there for 2 or 3 days of Seaworld, Busch Gardens, and maybe a water park. The rest is relaxing at the resort. So location is not that important, the resort pools and amenities are my main concern on this trip. I will either be with wife only or with wife and a college aged son.
> 
> Without depositing a good trader that I am trying to rent, I can see VV at Parkway, Vistana, Barefootn in the keys,Celebration World resort, Driftwood worldgate,Summer Bay Resort,Silver Lake, Lifetime of Vactions at Grand Lake, and a lot of non rated resorts. I don't have any of your top picks, but is Summer Bay resort great, or just the Houses at Summer Bay? Which sounds good out of my available resorts?
> 
> Tom



which vistana

sheraton vistana resort - there is enough to do.

vv @ parkway is nice - but don't like the location. It is across from Old Town - okay not directly - but close enough. Although did stay there a couple of times and did enjoy the place.

none of these are close to US/ioa or sw - but wdw.

now shearton vistana village - would be a great location for SW - which is it?

guess HGVC @ SW is not coming up for you.


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2009)

Sheraton Vistana was the location, but the date I needed is not showing up any more.

 Summer Bay and Vacation Villages at the Parkway are the 2 gold crown resorts still available for the dates I need using an OK trader. The other Silver Crowns  I listed before are still available with the exception of the Sheraton Vistana. Also The Villas at Summer Bay have showed up as an option now.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is my 2 1/2 cents list: not in particular order....
Cypress Pointe I & CYP Grandvillas
Hilton Grand Vacation Club at SeaWorld
Fairfield Orlando at Cypress Palms
Royal Palms
Sheraton's Vistana Villages & Resort
Sabal Palms
Summer BAy Resort
Orange Lake

Enjoy your week in the sunshine state.


----------

